# New York City Doubles E-Bike Fine to $1000



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

News Bot said:


> Delivery men on bicycles have long been an unpopular group here in New York, despite their useful food-distributing capabilities.
> 
> More...


Is this because they use the bike lanes when they are closer to motorcycles?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

No, it's because delivery people ignore all lanes and imagine themselves as a liquid molecule seeking the quickest route available rather than as a vehicle sharing roads and pathways with other commuters.

And the people in this area hate bikes in general (while relying heavily on their services).


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

If they all ride like this, I can see why:


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

But there was NO e-bikes in the video! Thats actualy cool to see how fast a bike is compared to a car!


----------



## zeroexcelcior (Aug 2, 2011)

It looks to me like New York should be more concerned about their car problem


----------

